# mustek GSmart mini 2 ? help!



## eyeless (1. Oktober 2003)

Hi, hab seit neustem die oben genannte digi cam. Nur irgend wie, is die qualität von den fotos (egal welche auflösung) fürn . Vieleicht hab ich da auch irgend was falsch eingestellt oder so kA. 
Vieleicht hat ja jemand die cam und kann 
mir da vieleicht helfen, bitte  

Hier nen "beweis" foto http://www.meinewebseite.net/sakurakawaii


----------



## Vitalis (1. Oktober 2003)

Dein "Beweisfoto" ist deshalb so schlecht, weil  man bei sehr wenig Licht nicht einfach so ohne Blitz fotografieren kann. Die Belichtungszeit ist dann sehr lang, wodurch das Foto unscharf wird.  Außerdem macht die Kamera-Automatik in solchen Situationen den Fotosensor "empfindlicher", wodurch dieses Rauschen, welches man auf Deinem Foto stark sieht, entsteht. Grundsättlich gilt: Bei wenig Licht mit Stativ oder Blitz fotografieren, ansonsten verwackeln die Fotos und werden unscharf. 

Abgesehen davon hat Deine Kamera wohl auch allgemein keine gute Bildqualität. Sie war halt auch sehr billig...

Schieß mal ein paar Fotos im Freien bei Tageslicht und zeig sie uns, dann können wie weiterschauen. Vielleicht hast Du ja doch etwas falsch eingestellt.


----------



## eyeless (1. Oktober 2003)

Ok das werd ich mal machen, und ich glaub die hat noch nich mal blitz. Wahrscheinlich werd ich die eh wieder zurückgeben.
Kannst du mir vieleicht ne cam empfehlen die so unter 70, 80€ zu haben is?


----------



## Vitalis (1. Oktober 2003)

Hm.. also in der Preisklasse wüßte ich wirklich nicht was ich empfehlen kann...


----------



## eyeless (1. Oktober 2003)

hm.. naja ok trotzdem danke


----------

